# Power steering leak



## cdub (Aug 24, 2007)

95 200sx se-r 

A couple weeks ago I had my starter replaced. When I got my car back a few days later the check engine light came on. Aparently some EGR trouble code. Now my power steering fluid is suddenly leaking causing the pump to make a buzzing noise that eventually stops after a few minutes of driving. I added fluid a couple days ago thinking that maybe it was just low, but this morning there was fresh fluid under my car and my car was buzzing again when I started it. I'm starting to believe the mechanic at the shop I took my car into did some kind of sabotage job to my car. I have never had any EGR probelms and this power steering leak is rather coincidentally linked. I normally would do the work to my car but this time I just didn't have time. This probably sounds super paranoid but I think somebody might be able to get into my car. Is the 200sx an easy car to break into? Could the mechanic make a copy of the key? I noticed a hose that came off the intake was disconnected and it could only have been disconnected by a person. My clutch cable was also way loosened to the point where I had to push the pedal all the way down to the floor and after adjusting it still doesn't feel normal. I am going to inspect the power steering leak more closely this weekend. How bad is it to drive with low power steering fluid? The buzzing noise is major league embarrasing so I am not going to continue driving until its fixed but I want to make sure I'm not doing a lot of damage. Is it easy to replace the power steering hoses if thats the cause?


----------



## blkbird (Sep 1, 2008)

Don't feel bad bro. There are some crook mechanics out there. But I doubt he would break into your car. The disconnected hose could have been him forgot to plug back in. Happend to me couple times.

As for the steering issues. All SE-R, even mine 95, 93 does the same. Just go to Autozone and ask for a return line PS. I think it is 14.99 I believe. Very easy to replaced. The check engine light, well just "excessive EGR flow" trigger it. You will have to get a used one from a wreck car or they are 44.99 something like that.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

My SE-R power steering is leaking as well, haven't had time to look at it yet, so its normally the return line ?
Any tips and instruction on how to replace ?


----------



## cdub (Aug 24, 2007)

*pressure line*

I finally found out where my power steering is leaking. Its in the corner on the passengers side near the firewall. Its the hose that clamped and bolted to the body. I looks like it may have been loosened or pulled. I'm worried about taking it apart because it means draining the fluid. I tried finding the parts I need from the service manual but the link is dead. Anybody have a link to the service manual for a 95 200sx se-r. There are a few other parts in the area that are looking a little worn so I'd like to get those replaced to. It would make things easy if I had part numbers or names.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Yes, phatg20 was still down last time i checked.
If someone can suggest where to host a few of these i can upload the few i have...
try Genuine Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com
they have parts diagrams apart numbers and Nissan parts web prices.


----------



## etepsnewo (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow. It's the high pressure line? I have always found the leak to be the low pressure tank to pump feed hose. It starts leaking right through the hose as the aged rubber breaks down and looses against the power steering fluid. I have replaced three. Two on 95 200sx s and one on my 96 200sx.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

cdub said:


> I finally found out where my power steering is leaking. Its in the corner on the passengers side near the firewall. Its the hose that clamped and bolted to the body. I looks like it may have been loosened or pulled. I'm worried about taking it apart because it means draining the fluid. I tried finding the parts I need from the service manual but the link is dead. Anybody have a link to the service manual for a 95 200sx se-r. There are a few other parts in the area that are looking a little worn so I'd like to get those replaced to. It would make things easy if I had part numbers or names.


Ok i uploaded the 97 sentra and 07 pathy FSM's
look link here 
1997_Sentra.rar - Windows Live
apparently Mickysoft want you to register, use your hot mail account if you have one, This is using windows live sky drive !!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

etepsnewo said:


> I have always found the leak to be the low pressure tank to pump feed hose. It starts leaking right through the hose as the aged rubber breaks down and looses against the power steering fluid. I have replaced three. Two on 95 200sx s and one on my 96 200sx.


Yes this is where mine appears to be leaking, starting at the very top by the tank, looks like both hoses.


----------



## etepsnewo (Jul 5, 2008)

The leaks I have had show up worst in the bend of the larger hose. The part with the rub guard. Saturates and drips right through and gets blown all over the pump and engine area.


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Ugh!!! I have the EXACT same problem (slow leak, last 4 months). I haven't taken the time to figure out which hose is leaking, but it's pretty messy in that corner of the engine bay now. Thinking I'll just take it to a shop and have them replace the hoses. I'll definitely post back with the results.


----------



## etepsnewo (Jul 5, 2008)

*Picture of that hose.*

I found this picture I took when I had the engine out that shows the power steering hose I always have to replace. This should give you an idea of where it is located. The open end attaches to the power steering pumb by a standard hose clamp.

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2284/2084856983_216b8d98a3.jpg


----------

